# [SC:10] Tutorials.de Skihasen



## DrSoong (24. November 2009)

<reim>
Es ist wieder mal die Zeit,
es ist wieder soweit,
Skichallenge steht vor der Tür,
drum treffen wir uns hier!
</reim>

Wer den Reim ohne Folgeschäden überlebt hat und hier weiterlesen kann, den würde ich ermuntern, auch diese Jahr wieder bei der Skichallenge mitzumachen.

Um das ganze zu kanalisieren wäre ich dafür, dass Alex wieder die Skihasen aufleben lässt, auf dass wir uns mit Bitschnee und Byteeis bis zum Frühjahr bekriegen können.

Und hier kriegt ihr das Spiel.


Der Doc!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (24. November 2009)

Schon geschehen.. 

tutorials.de Skihasen

tutorials.de Skihasen - SC:10 Platzierungen

Vielleicht habt ihr ja dieses Jahr wieder Lust... würd mich freuen, war doch ein tierischer Spass.. 

Als kleiner, möglicher Anreiz: Am Ende der Saison könnts vielleicht eine kleine Belohnung für die Besten der Gruppe geben.. 

lg,.. Alex 

p.s.:
Übrigens, es gibt für die verschiedenen Länder eigene Versionen die man sich herunterladen kann. Unterschiede dürften in der Werbung sein, und dem passenden Fähnchen neben dem Nickname. 

Österreich: http://skichallenge.orf.at/sc10/stories/download
Deutschland: http://www.sevengames.de/ski-challenge
Schweiz: http://www.skichallenge.ch/de/


----------



## smileyml (25. November 2009)

Bin dabei. Aber der Doc soll nix bekommen  Das nehme einfach ich


----------



## Alexander Schuc (26. November 2009)

So! Jetzt das ganze noch offizieller, mit einem kleiner Einführung wie man bei den Skihasen teilnehmen kann...



[SC:10] Die tutorials.de Skihasen sind wieder am Start,..


----------



## DrSoong (26. November 2009)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Bin dabei. Aber der Doc soll nix bekommen  Das nehme einfach ich



Also eine Fahrt im Tutorials.de Ferrari würde ich nicht kampflos hergeben. 


Der Doc!


----------



## freakbrother (26. November 2009)

Juhu juhu juhu!! 

Heuer möcht ich von anfang an dabei sein!!
Büdde Büdde Büdeee!!



lg vom peppi


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. November 2009)

Hi,
ich bin auch dabei. Nur wie find ich die Skihütte?

Gruß


----------



## DrSoong (27. November 2009)

Du gehst einfach auf diese Seite (einloggen nicht vergessen) und gibst im Feld Gruppenname *tutorials.de Skihasen* ein. Damit wird deine Bewerbung für die Gruppe gesendet, Alex muss dich dann nur noch in die Gruppe aufnehmen.

Mein Tipp: Wenn dein Name dort von deinem Usernamen hier abweicht, schreib deinen Usernamen von hier bei der Suche in das Feld unter dem Gruppennamen, dann weiß Alex, wer der Anfragende ist.


Der Doc!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. November 2009)

Naja das ist nur die österreichische Seite. Wenn ich auf der deutschen den namen eingebe heißt es nur das diese Gruppe schon existiert. Is ja auch kein Wunder da man da eigentlich eine neue Gründen soll. Nur wo bitte kann ich den die Existierenden sehen?

Gruß


----------



## DrSoong (27. November 2009)

Frag doch smileyml wie er es gemacht hat, der ist schon in der Gruppe.


Der Doc!


----------



## vfl_freak (27. November 2009)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> <reim>
> Es ist wieder mal die Zeit,
> es ist wieder soweit,
> Skichallenge steht vor der Tür,
> ...



Moin,

habe den "Reim" NICHT unbeschadet überstanden (Kopfschmerzen und Augenflimmern) 

Wo kann/muss ich mich jetzt melden bzgl. Regressansprüchen  

LG 
Klaus


----------



## smileyml (27. November 2009)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Frag doch smileyml wie er es gemacht hat, der ist schon in der Gruppe.



Ähm, aufgrund vieler  Fehler im letzten Jahr war ich damals dem Öis-Account beigetreten und dieser Fehler ließ sich dieses Jahr nicht mehr beheben. Demnach bin ich weiter ein Ösi 

Alex als Oberhase kann sich ja der Sache mal annehmen. Ich selbst könnte es mir erst am Samstag genauer ansehen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Alexander Schuc (27. November 2009)

Hoi,..

hier nochmal die Links zu den länderspezifischen Skihütten:

Österreich: http://skichallenge.orf.at/sc10
Deutschland: http://www.big-pizza.de/SC10/Skigruppen/Home.aspx
Schweiz: http://www.skichallenge.ch/de/

Wenn ihr dort keine Möglichkeit findet der Gruppe beizutretten schickt mir euren Spielernamen via PM, und ich lade euch ein. So rum gehts nämlich auch.. 

lg,..


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (27. November 2009)

Hallo,

hier der Link zur Gruppe für deutsche Skifahrer:

http://skigruppen.big-pizza.de/magic/groupProfile.asp?groupName=tutorials.de+Skihasen

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Alexander Schuc (27. November 2009)

Ah danke reima.


----------



## Sneer (27. November 2009)

Habe mich gestern zum ersten Mal für das Spiel angemeldet.
Bin aber ein miserabler Skifahrer, wie ich festellen muss... 



Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> hier der Link zur Gruppe für deutsche Skifahrer:
> http://skigruppen.big-pizza.de/magic/groupProfile.asp?groupName=tutorials.de+Skihasens



Ja der Link ist besser.


----------



## smileyml (27. November 2009)

...keine Bange, das gibt sich


----------



## DrSoong (27. November 2009)

Mal ein paar Tipps für alle Anfänger.

1) Schalte den Sound ab: Ganz am Anfang, bei dem Meldungsfenster am Start kannst du das Spiel für deine Leistung optimieren. Es hat sich bewährt, hier den Sound zu deaktivieren, manchmal ruckelt das Spiel sonst.

2) Skieinstellungen: Für eine Anfänger ist es besser, anfangs mit mehr *Drehen* zu fahren, wenn du dann ein paar Läufe hinter dir und die Strecke intus hast, kannst du das ganze in die Richtung *Kanten*/*Gleiten* optimieren. Wenn du zu wenig Drehen hast, rutscht du nur so durch die Kurven.

3) Fahr die Strecke im Training mal langsamer ab und versuch, dir die Kurven, Sprungpassagen und Schlüsselstellen zu merken, nichts ist ärgerlichen, als wenn du auf der Fahrt zu einer neuen (persönlichen) Bestzeit bist und du fliegst raus, weil du eine Kurve/Kuppe übersehen hast (und glaub mir, da spreche ich aus Erfahrung).

4) Nicht jeder Sprung muss gedrückt werden, wenn aber, dann schau dass du die Kante genau timst. Ein schlecht gedrückter Sprung kostet sogar mehr Zeit als ein nicht gedrückter.

5) Manchmal musst du eine Kurve eng nehmen, hier kann die Drücken-funktion (Leertaste) helfen. Du kannst damit eine Kurve länger in der Hocke anfahren und mit weniger Geschwindigkeitsverlust enger nehmen wie wenn du sie weiter anfährst.

6) Denk daran, je weitere Wege du fährst, desto länger fährst du. Versuch die Tore und Kurven eher enger zu nehmen, ein Umweg von ein paar Meter kostet wertvolle Zeit.

7) Schau dir die Top-Leute an, wie sie die Strecke nehmen, du kannst da einiges davon lernen.

und am Schluss der wichtigste Tipp:

8) *Hab Spaß!* Die Jagd nach der Bestzeit (wenn auch nur die persönliche/die im Forum hier) kostet Nerven, der Spaß steht aber im Vordergrund.


Der Doc!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (28. November 2009)

So,.. eine kleine Neuerung für diese Saison. Zusätzlich zu den kleinen ASCII Tabellen die ich hier im Thread veröffentlichen werde, gibts jetzt eine kleine Übersichtsseite auf der das ganze ein wenig übersichtlicher ist.

tutorials.de Skihasen - SC:10 Platzierungen

Damit man auch wirklich einfach hin findet, verlinke ich die Seite nachträglich auf der ersten Seite hier im Thread, im Newseintrag, und in meiner Signatur. *g* Ich glaub,.. so findet wirklich jeder einfach das aktuelle Ranking.

Übrigens, nochmals dank an alle jene die mir letztes Jahr beim Erstellen der Tabellen geholfen haben. *zum Doc und zu Marco schau*
Dieses Jahr hab ichs ein wenig einfacher, hab ich nun eine kleine Software die mir die Arbeit abnimmt. Also braucht ihr euch dieses Jahr nicht damit zu stressen.


----------



## smileyml (29. November 2009)

Was ich gerade lesen muss. Ich kann in Beaver Creek nicht am Rennen teilnehmen, weil ich vom 4.-7.12. nicht im Land bin 
Na super...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (29. November 2009)

Oh.. auch keine Chance mal schnell irgendwo zu spielen?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (29. November 2009)

Sooo... für alle interessant: 

1. Es gibt ein kleines Regelupdate.
Für die Wertung werden nur die besten 4 von den 5 Rennen gezählt.

2. Die "Belohungen" (aka Preise) wurden festgelegt.

Die genauen Infos gibts im Newseintrag


----------



## smileyml (29. November 2009)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Oh.. auch keine Chance mal schnell irgendwo zu spielen?



Nein, ich bin in Stockholm.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (29. November 2009)

Ok schade, aber ein Rennen hast eh gut.. 

..und hui! Seht euch mal den Schweizer an der Spitze der Qualifikation an. 1:56.71 - was für eine Zeit!

Na das wird was werden.. *g*


----------



## smileyml (29. November 2009)

Na wie auch im letzten Jahr bekommen alle Leute aus Alpenländern 10 Sekunden auf ihre Zeit addiert


----------



## Jellysheep (29. November 2009)

Muss man beim Registrieren wirklich alle persönlichen Daten angeben?
Oder wie machen das die meisten?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (29. November 2009)

Müssen.. wollen.. tja.. 
Ich habs jedenfalls gemacht, aber ist natürlich dir überlassen. 

Für die Skihasen ists egal.


----------



## Jellysheep (29. November 2009)

Ok, dankeschön!


----------



## Sneer (29. November 2009)

Hab mir gerade das Tutorial das im Spiel beschrieben wird angesehen.
Sind wirklich ein paar hilfreiche Tipps dabei.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD9eqTWOrAg&feature=related
Schaut aber einfacher aus als es ist, die 1:52....


----------



## freakbrother (1. Dezember 2009)

Der Schweitzer zieht uns die Hosen aus!!
Der ist jetzt bereits unter 1:55 -- also wenn ich mich ganz arg anstreng komm ich vielleicht auf 1:56, 5 -- aber so reinknien .. nee soll ja auch Spass machen *gg*
Aber ist echt eine krasse Strecke.. absolut nicht mein Ding.
Naja schau mer mal was beim Rennen dann rausschaut 

lg rumpelheinzchen


----------



## DrSoong (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann momentan gar nicht fahren, die Tore sind so weiß wie Schnee. Da bleib ich immer hängen da ich in manchen Passagen die Tore nicht sehen kann. Hoffe, dass der ORF das bald fixt.


Der Doc!


----------



## derz (1. Dezember 2009)

Wow - irgendwie liegt mir das Ski fahren, zumindest virtuell.  Hatte im Trainingmodus gerade ne 1.53.7xx. Ich hoffe ich hab mal noch mehr Zeit zu spielen. 
Falls ihr den Ski wollt - probierts mit 21-26-rest und um mit so wenig drehen um die Kurven zu kommen, müsst ihr die Sprungtaste benutzen. Dazu steht ihr kurz vor dem Tor auf und drückt sobald der Spieler steht die Sprungtaste. So sollte der Skifahre etwas "ausschlagen" und besser um die Kurve kommen.

Gruss & viel Erfolg
derz


----------



## DrSoong (2. Dezember 2009)

Was mir auffällt ist der zunehmende Kommerzgedanke, nur mal so als Beispiel:

Letztes Jahr, die Skichallenge war im Forum nur ein Nebengedanke ohne die Aussicht auf irgendwelche Preise (mal von 10-Sekunden-Angebot abgesehen), gesamt waren da 8 Personen dabei. Das waren alles lang gediente Mitglieder oder Mods/Admins, wir haben uns zwar bis aufs Blut bekriegt aber der Spaß stand halt mal im Vordergrund (dass wir keine Chance auf die ORF-Preise hatten, war sowieso klar).

Dieses Jahr gibts Preise, auf einmal haben die Skihasen mehr als doppelt so viele Mitglieder und es melden sich sogar scheinbar Leute dafür an (hallo derz ).

Natürlich ist es zu begrüßen, wenn mehr Leute mitmachen (obwohl, dann schwinden ja meine Chancen ), mir wäre es aber lieber, wenn dies (wie bei vielen hier) einfach nur aus Spaß geschieht und nicht aus Kommerzgedanken.

Ich will jetzt niemanden hier was unterstellen, sind nur meine Gedanken.


Der Doc!


----------



## freakbrother (2. Dezember 2009)

Sehe das gleich wie der Doc.
Ich fands ohne Preise auch spassiger.
Preise ziehen natürlich mehr Fahrer an.
Ob gut oder schlecht sei mal dahingestellt.
Jedoch:
Die Kluft vom Letzten zum Ersten (schon der Abstand vom Zweiten zum Ersten) ist riesig.
Natürlich kann man es wahrscheinlich keinem recht machen.
Aber ich finde der Spass sollte , so wie auch voriges Jahr (mit eigens modiifizierten Regeln um den Anreiz und den Fun auch für die schwächeren Skiakrobaten am Leben zu halten) im Vordergrund stehen.

Die andere Seite ist wieder die: sollte man deswegen andere Fahrer ausschließen nur weil Sie zu gut sind?
Oder wie viele würden tatsächlich mitmachen wenn es keine Preise gäbe?

Fragen über Fragen..


----------



## smileyml (2. Dezember 2009)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Dieses Jahr gibts Preise, auf einmal haben die Skihasen mehr als doppelt so viele Mitglieder und es melden sich sogar scheinbar Leute dafür an (hallo derz ).



In diesem Sinne begrüßen wir auch klapper 

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich beide so im Forenleben machen oder ob sie nur abstauben wollen.
Irgendwie habe ich mir eine Tutorials.de Skihütte etwas anders vorestellt - wie auch den Grund sich hier im Forum anzumelden!?


----------



## freakbrother (3. Dezember 2009)

Hmmmm frag mich wirklich ob ich noch mitmachen will .. ohne die *alten Hasen* 
-- 
smileyml -- hat den mächtigen Raketenwurm verinnerlicht.. und fehlt gleich beim ersten Rennen .. 

Und der Doc hat ne gröbere Sichtbehinderung ;-)

..wäre richtig interessant geworden dieses Jahr!!


----------



## smileyml (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich fehle nur dieses Mal.
Danach bin ich immer mit von der Partie. Und wenn der Doc mal wieder durchsieht, werden wir sehen ob die Raketenwürmer aus dem letzten Jahr (war die verspätete Lieferung) noch gut sind


----------



## DrSoong (4. Dezember 2009)

Die Tore sind wieder besser erkennbar, was mir bis dato fehlt, ist Zeit zum üben. Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Rennen fahren, mir wird aber wahrscheinlich für alle Strecken die Zeit für ausgedehnte Besichtigungsfahrten fehlen (es ist doch immer schön, wenn man eine neue Programmversion auf Fehler testet und sie dann schlussendlich zum Rollout freigibt, auf den Servern landet dann aber eine neuere, verschlimmbesserte Version -> noch weniger Zeit für die Skichallenge).

Raketenwürmer *pah*, dieses Jahr ist der Geheimtipp die serbische Bohne. Hat schon vor Jahrzehnten den Hektikern geholfen. 


Der Doc!


----------



## klapper (4. Dezember 2009)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> In diesem Sinne begrüßen wir auch klapper
> 
> Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich beide so im Forenleben machen oder ob sie nur abstauben wollen.
> Irgendwie habe ich mir eine Tutorials.de Skihütte etwas anders vorestellt - wie auch den Grund sich hier im Forum anzumelden!?



Als passives Forenmitglied (sonst nur lesen) würde ich natürlich auf einen allfälligen Preis verzichten. Ich würde aber trotzdem gerne bei euch in der Gruppe mitfahren und kann bestimmt dem einen oder anderen «Alten Skihasen» noch einige Tipps auf die Piste mitgeben.

Falls so die Preisschlacht unnötig komplizierter wird, könnt ihr mich auch wieder aus der Gruppe entfernen.

In diesem Sinne: Viel Glück und Spass beim Rennen heute. Ich tippe (bzw. hoffe) übrigens auf ein Sonnenrennen.


----------



## DrSoong (4. Dezember 2009)

klapper, niemand sagt, dass du nicht willkommen bist, weder im Forum noch bei der Skichallenge (und das gilt auch für alle anderen). Letztes Jahr waren wir halt leider doch weniger, bis auf den Kampf zwischen rumpelheinzchen und mir wars eher langweilig.

Dieses Jahr sind doch mehrere Leute dabei, was an und für sich ja positiv ist. Konkurrenz steigert die Leistungen und hoffentlich auch den Spaßfaktor und darum geht es ja schließlich.

Wie gesagt, ich will niemanden hier Gier unterstellen (zumindest nicht mehr als meine eigene ), dass Alex Preise ausgelobt hat, ist ja seine Entscheidung (man könnte z.B. unter allen teilnehmenden Usern Preise verlosen).

Nichtsdestotrotz werd auch ich Gas geben und sollte ich nicht gewinnen, werde ich einfach Alex's Tabellen hacken. ;-)


Der Doc!


----------



## Sneer (4. Dezember 2009)

Spendet das Geld doch für einen guten Zweck und hier herrscht wieder Sportsgeist 
Bzw. muss man denn auch keine Gewissenbisse haben, sich als Neuling anzumelden...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (4. Dezember 2009)

Sportsgeist wird doch wohl auch so herrschen, oder? 

20 Hasen sind wir bis jetzt, und mal sehen wieviele bis zum bitteren Ende durchhalten. 

Also toi toi toi allen beim ersten Rennen in Beaver Creek. Die Eidgenossen haben uns im Quali eh einige nette Zeiten vorgelegt, aber der Doc hat ja doch ne schöne Zeit im Rennen hinbekommen.. Fein fein.. an die komm ich zwar nie im Leben ran.. aber was solls


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. Dezember 2009)

Soo.. das Rennen in Beaver Creek ist vorbei, und da haben doch einige im Vergleich zum Quali noch was rausgeholt. 

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet alle euren Spass, und freut euch schon aufs nächste Rennen in Gröden welches vom 18.12. bis zum 20.12. stattfinden wird. 


```
Beaver Creek

  # |      Benutzer      |    Zeit     | Punkte |  
--------------------------------------------------
  1 | Derz               |  01:54.117  |   10   |
  2 | robodeaf           |  01:55.369  |    8   |
  3 | DrSoong            |  01:55.941  |    6   |
  4 | tchIklapper        |  01:56.017  |    5   |
  5 | RumpelHeinzchen    |  01:56.620  |    4   |
  6 | Sneer              |  01:57.873  |    3   |
  7 | kannaum            |  01:58.025  |    2   |
  8 | BAUCHIOÖ           |  01:58.986  |    1   |
  9 | crazyweasel        |  01:59.061  |    0   |
 10 | GustavvonSchweden  |  02:00.550  |    0   |
 11 | merzi              |  02:01.729  |    0   |
 12 | Sven4972           |  02:04.480  |    0   |
 13 | Lagaf              |  02:19.089  |    0   |
--------------------------------------------------
    |                     Stand: 06.12.09 21:23 |
```

Die Tabelle für Beaver Creek sowie die aktuelle Weltcuprangliste findet ihr auch auf dieser Übersichtsseite

Lieben Gruß,
und toi toi toi für Gröden,..

Alex


----------



## bauchinj (7. Dezember 2009)

Puh, da hab ich ja gerade noch einen Punkt ergattert


----------



## DrSoong (7. Dezember 2009)

So, die Bibertage sind vorbei, alle Skihasen hoppeln weiter nach Gröden. Der Klassiker mit der Chaslat und den Kamelbuckeln (sponsored by Dubai, nach dem rasanten Sprung nach oben kommt der freie Fall ) ist dieses Jahr besonders bucklig gestaltet, schon bei normaler Fahrt hebt man desöfteren ab.

Gerade diese Besonderheit macht die Strecke dieses Jahr besonders schwierig, deshalb ist es hier besonders wichtig, viele Trainingsfahrten zur Abstimmung der optimalen Linie zu machen.

Als Skieinstellungen empfehle ich 25-25-50, eigene Korrekturen sind wieder empfehlenswert. Außerdem ist die Sprungtaste hier besonders wichtig, viele Sprünge lassen sich gut drücken und so lässt sich Zeit sparen (den großen bei 45 Sekunden, den auf dem ersten Kamelbuckel und den Zielsprung lass ich offen, müsste man austesten ob hier drücken einem wirklich was bringt).

Apropos Sprungtaste, her offenbart sich bei manchen ein Problem mit der Leertaste, manchmal reagiert sie nicht so, wie man will (meist, wenn man 2 Richtungstasten gedrückt hat und nun den Sprung drücken will). Als kleiner Workaround empfiehlt es sich, die Drücken-Funktion auf eine andere Taste zu legen (anatomisch bietet sich die Steuerung-Taste links an, damit liegen die Arme halbwegs parallel).

Last but not least mein Hinweis, diese Strecke auch auf Eis und Schnee zu fahren, gerade die Kurven- und Buckelfahrt unterscheidet sich doch deutlich von der Sonnenvariante.


Der Doc!


----------



## freakbrother (7. Dezember 2009)

Mannowitsch!!
Das mit den Sprungtasten ist der Oberkrampf!!
Ich dachte das wäre nur beim Biber Krieg so!
Aber anscheinend zieht sich das durch alle Rennen... :-(


Tausche meine Racketenwürmer gegen Servoknie

ajah Glückwunsch an Derz -- mit den wenigen gefahrenen Kilometern eine Bombenzeit -- 
es gibt eben *Arbeitstiere* und *Könner* ;-)


----------



## Sneer (7. Dezember 2009)

Hm, wird die neue Strecke automatisch geladen?
Kann im Moment nur die BeaversCreek anwählen.


----------



## bauchinj (7. Dezember 2009)

Musst ein update machen!


----------



## DrSoong (7. Dezember 2009)

Beim Starten des Skichallenge-Loaders prüft der normalerweise automatisch, ob ein Update vorliegt (wenn du da auf _Überspringen_ klickst, kriegst du das natürlich nicht) und läd es herunter, dann müsstest du im Spiel normalerweise die neue Strecke auswählen können.


Der Doc!


----------



## Sneer (8. Dezember 2009)

Scheinbar haben mehrere Leute Probleme mit der deutschen Version:
http://forum.big-pizza.de/Streckenupdate-Gröden-m1129.aspx

@ DrSoong: Die Farbe der Flaggen kannst Du selbst bestimmen in dem Du in den Spiel-Ordner "textures" gehst und die Datei "flagColor.jpeg" mit einer dunklere Farbe überschreibst.


----------



## smileyml (8. Dezember 2009)

So, bin wieder zurück.
Mein Glückwunsch an alle Platzierten und alle ins Ziel gekommen 

Ich habe festgelstellt das ich Gröden ja kennen sollte - nur habe ich es dann doch irgendwie vergessen, wie was da richtig geht. Aber ich denke das kommt schon noch wieder


----------



## freakbrother (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich dachte es gäbe einen Aufnahmestopp bei den Mitgliedern?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (9. Dezember 2009)

Nöp bleibt offen.

Aber ein Hinweis für alle die sich noch bewerben werden: Wie schon im Vorjahr zählen nur die Rennen die man nach Anmeldung gefahren hat. Also wenn sich jetzt erst einer Anmeldet wird z.b. Beaver Creek nicht gewertet.


----------



## smileyml (10. Dezember 2009)

Angesichts der vielen (fü mich) unbekannten Usern in der Skihütte könnte man sich doch hier kurz vorstellen oder zumindest an einer kleinen, wenn auch eher sinnfreieren Diskussion beteiligen.

Zudem wurde ja auch Hilfe für die langsameren angeboten


----------



## freakbrother (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin, für dieses Jahr zumindest, Raus aus dem Bewerb.
Es sind mir zu viele *unbekannte* Gesichter hier die nur Zeiten runterklopfen. 
Es findet überhaupt kein Austausch statt und das ist schade und mir dann doch zu öde.

Wünsch euch auf jeden Fall noch viel Spass und ein paar Geile Rennen!!

lg Rumpelheinzchen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Dezember 2009)

Also ich weiß noch nicht wirklich ob das noch was mit mir wird. Hab das rste Rennen aus Zeitmangel ja schon verpasst und zum trainieren, was bei meiner Zeit notwendig wäre komm ich auch nicht richtig.
Naja mal schauen.

Gruß


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Dezember 2009)

freakbrother hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin, für dieses Jahr zumindest, Raus aus dem Bewerb.
> Es sind mir zu viele *unbekannte* Gesichter hier die nur Zeiten runterklopfen.
> Es findet überhaupt kein Austausch statt und das ist schade und mir dann doch zu öde.


Schade, es scheint sich wohl dann doch zu bewahrheiten, dass die meisten nur die
bereits angesprochenen "Goldgräber" sind, die sich nur die Preise schnappen wollen
und der Spielspaß in den Hintergrund rückt.

Vielleicht überlegst du es dir noch mal - Spaß machts doch trotzdem.


----------



## Sneer (12. Dezember 2009)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> ...zum trainieren, was bei meiner Zeit notwendig wäre komm ich auch nicht richtig.



Das gleiche Problem habe ich diese Woche auch, wenig Zeit und dann noch so eine Mammutstrecke...
Ich versteh leider immer noch nicht wie man die Sprünge richtig drückt.
Nach der Animation der Speilfigur müsste es eine ganze Weile vor dem Sprung gedrückt werden, um an der Sprungkante die Vorwärtsbewegung zu erhalten. DrSoong sagt genau an der Kante... und dann bis zur Landung durchdrücken?

Gerade bei der aktuelle Strecke scheint das richtige Springen wichtig zu sein.
Vielleicht erbarbt sich ja jemand und gibt mir eine Nachhilfsstunde so kurz vor dem Rennen


----------



## smileyml (12. Dezember 2009)

Aufgrund dessen, dass sich wohl einige nur angemeldet haben, mit dem einzigen Ziel, ausschließlich den Preis abzufassen, ändern wir einen Regularienpunkt zugunsten des Spaßes - denn der soll weiterhin im Vordergrund stehen.

Änderung:
Jegliche Preise entfallen und die Summe wird für einen wohltätigen Zweck gespendet.

Grüße
Marco - Team.Tutorials.de


----------



## freakbrother (12. Dezember 2009)

ahhh das find ich lässig!
Echt guter Entscheid!
Vielleicht regt das auch die Diskussion wieder an wenn der Fun im Vordergrund steht.

tjaaah und da hab ich mich auch gleich wider angemeldet *grins*
Es jukt doch in den Fingern vor allem will ich unbedingt wissen zu was smileyml noch fähig ist *zeittechnisch natürlich hähä*

Der Doc wird heuer schwer zu biegen werden -- aber eventuell noch in Reichweite.
Man wird sehen. Es ist eine ziemlich gemeine Strecke wo ich mich oft wundere in welchem Teil der Strecke ich Zeit liegen lasse und in welchem Teil ich Zeit aufhole. Das verlangt nach einer eingeheden Analyse. Vielleicht hol ich mir einen Pensionierten ORF - Reporter zu rate ;-) 
Also es bleibt noch einige Tage Zeit sich einzuschießen.
Volle  Attacke, meine Herren

Galaktische Grüße vom Rumpelheinzchen 

P.S. -- *die ersten Fahrversuche mit den Servoknien sind ein Desaster gewesen. Ich Versuchs mal mit dem Doc - Tipp: Bohnen als Leistungsfurz.
Anfangs in abgeschwächter Form mit einer Kreation aus Essig und Öl und etwas Zwiebeln. Gemeinhin auch als Bohnensalat bekannt. Ich hoffe ich kann bald von Positiven Ergebnissen berichten!


----------



## smileyml (12. Dezember 2009)

Wilkommen zurück.
Das die Sprungtaste mehr als dein Freund bei dieser Strecker werden muss, ist klar - aber wie die engen Passagen zu meistern sind, ist mir vorerst weiterhin ein Rätsel und damit ein großer Zeitverlust 

edit:
Mmhh, sämtliche Zeitverluste auf das Rumpelheinzchen bekomme ich in einer Kurve 
Alles andere bekomme ich soweit hin, auch wenn ich das Abseitsfahren von Rumpel nach der ersten Zwischenzeit nicht verstehe?!


----------



## freakbrother (13. Dezember 2009)

DANKE

Wegen dem Abseitsfahren:
Bei einer Trainingsfahrt bin ich mich mal komplett verfahren und dann irgendwie neben den beiden Bannern außerhalb der Piste reingeraten.
Hab dann bemerkt das, wenn man so dann in den Schräghang einfährt, bereits den perfekten Winkel haben kann. Da braucht man dann nimmer wild einlenken sondern kann von oben auf das äußere rechte Tor nach der Schrägen   hinzielen.
Dort sind überall Wellen. Das muss man gut treffen um danach relativ mittig auf der Strecke zu bleiben. Dann kommt man nach der Ausfahrt mit 109 km/h Spitze zum Sprung.

Ich hab bei der Fahrt den oberen Teil leider nicht gut erwischt.  Ich war da schon ein paar mal um etwa 7 Zehntel schneller
Die entscheidende Stelle ist unter anderem, im letzen drittel der Sprung und diese rechts links Kurvencombi. 
Das ist sehr knifflig.  Man muss, so behaupte ich einmal,  im richtigen Moment nach dem Sprung in der Rechtskurve die Sprung - Kurventechnik in die Strecke reinwürgen.  Und bei der darauffolgenden Links kurve mit der Sprungtaste und Pfeiltaste nach vorne ganz eng über diese Welle Springen. 
Ich hab das erst zwei mal in der Quali so einigermaßen geschafft.


----------



## DrSoong (13. Dezember 2009)

wb freakbrother, jetzt geht die Schlacht wieder weiter. 

Das mit der  Sprungtaste ist so eine Sache, man muss sie nicht direkt an der Kante sondern schon vorher drücken, das genaue Timing muss man sich für jeden Sprung austesten.

@smileyml: Danke, jetzt steht wieder das im Vordergrund, was eigentlich sein sollte, nämlich der Wettkampf untereinander und nicht die Jagd nach irgendeinem Preis. Der Gesamtsieger sollte maximal bestimmen können, wohin der Preis gespendet wird.

Wenn sich Leute untereinander um etwas bekriegen (ich denke mal, freakbrother und ich werden da wieder einen Strauß ausfechten), ist das ja Privatsache.


Der Doc!


----------



## smileyml (13. Dezember 2009)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Wenn sich Leute untereinander um etwas bekriegen (ich denke mal, freakbrother und ich werden da wieder einen Strauß ausfechten), ist das ja Privatsache.



Ihr schenkt euch Blumen?! ...strange

Was ist deinem 10-Sekunden-Angebot aus dem letzten Jahr


----------



## derz (13. Dezember 2009)

Puuh, irgendwie macht Gröden dieses Jahr nicht so wirklich spass... Die Sprünge sind ja teilweise super unlogisch & dumm platziert. Oder geht es nur mir so? Ich freue mich aufjedefall au Wengen! 

Übrigens, wer die Seite noch nicht kennt: http://rudi.selfip.org/
Ihr könnt euch dort jeweils die Skieinstellungen der Tops holen. *zwinker*


----------



## DrSoong (13. Dezember 2009)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Ihr schenkt euch Blumen?! ...strange



Guckst du!



smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Was ist deinem 10-Sekunden-Angebot aus dem letzten Jahr



Fällt aus, nachdem du ja beim ersten Rennen nicht dabei warst (selbst schuld ), außerdem hab ich dieses Jahr viel weniger Zeit zum üben.


Der Doc!


----------



## smileyml (13. Dezember 2009)

...also biste feige


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Dezember 2009)

Joa Gröden is wirklich nicht die lustigste Strecke. Aber immerhin hab ich jetzt so nach 200 gestarteten Qualifikationsläufen es wieder geschafft eine 12er Zeit zu fahren..  lol. Mal sehen ob ich noch näher an den 10er komme. 

Zu den Spenden: Wir dachten uns gestern man könnte die Summe 50:50 aufteilen für Organisationen aus Österreich (Licht ins Dunkel? Würd jetzt zur Weihnachtszeit passen) und Deutschland (da müsste nochwas gefunden werden) da die Skifahrer und die Tutorials.de User ja hauptsächlich aus diesen Ländern kommen.

Aber darüber können wir ja gerne noch diskutieren und abstimmen.


----------



## derz (14. Dezember 2009)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Joa Gröden is wirklich nicht die lustigste Strecke. Aber immerhin hab ich jetzt so nach 200 gestarteten Qualifikationsläufen es wieder geschafft eine 12er Zeit zu fahren..  lol. Mal sehen ob ich noch näher an den 10er komme.
> 
> Zu den Spenden: Wir dachten uns gestern man könnte die Summe 50:50 aufteilen für Organisationen aus Österreich (Licht ins Dunkel? Würd jetzt zur Weihnachtszeit passen) und Deutschland (da müsste nochwas gefunden werden) da die Skifahrer und die Tutorials.de User ja hauptsächlich aus diesen Ländern kommen.
> 
> Aber darüber können wir ja gerne noch diskutieren und abstimmen.



[spass]Wir könnten mit dem Geld auch ein protest Minarett(-li) in der Schweiz bauen. ;-)[/spass]

Apropos Abseitsfahren: bringt meiner Meinung nach nicht viel, solange man dies nicht perfekt fahrt. Also lieber normal fahren.


----------



## bauchinj (14. Dezember 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach kommt es nur auf die Perfekte Linie an, besonders im oberen Streckenteil kann man bereits viel verlieren (leider aber wenig gewinnen...)


----------



## freakbrother (14. Dezember 2009)

Es ist wirklich eine eigenartige Strecke. 
Vor allem die Sprungtaste exakt einzusetzen ist eine Kunst.
Zudem hatte ich gestern erstmals bis zur ersten Zwischenzeit auf meine Bestzeit einen vorsprung von über 3 zehntel rausgefahren.
Aber verdammt, ich krieg keine optimale Fahrt runter.

Bin echt aufs Wetter gespannt.. 

Wegen Spenden:
Ein Protest minarett!! Da wär ich dabei !!
Oder einen Backenzahn fürn Berlusconi *gg*


----------



## Sneer (14. Dezember 2009)

Spendet das Geld doch einfach für den Gewinner der Skihasen 

Also, diese verdammelten zwei S-Kurven klauen mir gute 6 Sekunden.
Egal wie oft ich da durchfahren werde, hoffe die nächste Strecke wird wieder spassiger.

Falls es jemand noch nicht gesehen hat, es gibt ein Videotutorial für Gröden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QweFyCKPZeg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## bauchinj (15. Dezember 2009)

Also es wird sicher hart und beim Rennen freue ich mich schon auf die eine oder andere Überraschung, wenn der eine oder andere eine super fahrt erwischt (hoffe ich) und sich weit vorne im Ergebnis wiederfindet!


----------



## smileyml (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja, hier - ich will 

Btw. ich tippe auf Neuschnee.


----------



## bauchinj (15. Dezember 2009)

Und ich HOFFE auf Sonne, trainiere sonst nichts...


----------



## freakbrother (15. Dezember 2009)

@smileyml
Neuschneee 
Bist du des Wahnsinns gebeutelte Zwangsjacke?
Das wär echt zu heftig....

Ich hab meinem Bauchschrein schon etliche Kekse für Schönwetter oder Eis geopfert!!
Hoffe das bringt was, außer erweiterter Pupillen beim Wiegen ;-)


----------



## smileyml (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann erst morgen fahren.
Was hat uns denn der Wettergott bescherrt? Den Zeiten nach zu urteilen wohl ordentlich Neuschnee


----------



## freakbrother (18. Dezember 2009)

Naa Priimaaa!!
Neuschnee!!
Verdammt, verdammt, verdammt!!

Und die drei verdächtigen (wrsWettex, derBayer, Robodeaf)
haben schon wieder irrwitzige Zeiten hingelegt.

Mein Respekt hält sich insofern in Grenzen, alsdass der Führende wrsWettex, 
wenn man das mal so überschlagsmäßig rechnet -- bei bis jetzt 5000 !
virtuell gefahrenen Kilometern ungefähr 52 Stunden investiert haben muss.


----------



## bauchinj (18. Dezember 2009)

schaut so aus....


Werd dann mal starten 
(hoffe neuschnee geht auch ohne Training)


----------



## smileyml (18. Dezember 2009)

bauchinj hat gesagt.:


> hoffe neuschnee geht auch ohne Training



...muss ja.
Aber wenigstens ärgern wir uns dann nicht im Training ne 2:10.00 im Neuschnee hingelegt zu haben und im Rennen kommen wir nicht unter 2:12.000


----------



## derz (18. Dezember 2009)

Bin gerade eben mal kurz gefahren - bei Neuschnee finde ichs nochmal viel schwerer, an die "Pros" ranzukommen. Irgendwie gefällt mir das fahren bei Schnee aber auch nicht besonders. Ski: 7-14-rest


----------



## merzi86 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hmm wie war das mit Wetterhexer? Die werden verbrannt also vorsicht smileyml


----------



## freakbrother (19. Dezember 2009)

@merz
Steinigt Ihn  

He Derz... für das das du Neuschnee nicht magst bist du ja eine abartige Zeit gefahren!
Un glaub lich
Ich bin schwer beeindruckt!

Die Strecke mit Neuschnee ist echt eine Katastrophe.
Ich spür schon wieder mein Geschwür ;-)


----------



## derz (19. Dezember 2009)

freakbrother hat gesagt.:


> @merz
> Steinigt Ihn
> 
> He Derz... für das das du Neuschnee nicht magst bist du ja eine abartige Zeit gefahren!
> ...



Dankeschön.  War aber ziemliches Glück! Ich weiss nicht, wo ich die Zeit aufgeholt habe, aber im Ziel warens dann plötzlich 1 Sekunde vorsprung auf meine vorherige Fahrt. Ski war 7-13-80.

Beim fahren bei Schnee ist übrigens wichtig, dass Ihr das Kurvenfahren mit der Spruntaste beherscht: Das lässt sich gut bei der ersten starken S-Kurve üben (nacher der ZZ & dem Sprung). Dort könnt ihr kurz vor der Kurve aufstehen und sobald der Fahrer dann steht, nochmals die Sprungtaste drücken. Der Fahrer lenkt dann nochmals stärker ein (verliert dafür aber auch etwas an Speed).

Weiterhin gute Fahrt & viel Glück
derz


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. Dezember 2009)

Bah ich hasse diesen Schnee..  ..und die Strecke sowieso.. *g*

Zum Glück kommt bald die Nächste.


----------



## smileyml (20. Dezember 2009)

Nimm mal jemand den Doc eben weg und halte ihn bis 20.00 Uhr einfach fest.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. Dezember 2009)

Aber geht doch bis 21.00 das Rennen?


----------



## smileyml (20. Dezember 2009)

Oooh, stimmt, dann bis 21.00 Uhr bitte.
Danke


----------



## DrSoong (20. Dezember 2009)

Ahem *räusper*, du, smileyml *malkurzaufdieranglisteschiel* 


Der Doc!


----------



## smileyml (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab schon gesehen 
Auf wsl ist auch kein Verlaß mehr.


----------



## smileyml (20. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch allen und weitermachen


----------



## freakbrother (20. Dezember 2009)

Cool !!
Doch noch vorm Doc geblieben!
Das war ja wieder heiss!
Aber echt ne total bekackte Strecke.
Ich weiss echt net warum ich in manchen assagen 7 Zehntel vorne und dann wieder 3 zehntel hinten war.
Grauenhafte Strecke, grauenhaftes Wetter.

Mich zipfts an da sich soo knapp den 4. Platz verpasst hab.. Ahhrg.. naja besser als ein Gurkerl im Knie 
Bormio wird sich bei mir net ausgehen.. da bin ich in der Schweiz... :-(


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. Dezember 2009)

Sooo.. Gröden ist vorbei.. Danke! *g* 

Derz hats mal wieder an die Spitze geschafft, und dicht hinter ihm die schweigsamen Neuen. Leider erst ab Platz 5 ein paar
alte bekannte Gesichter, die sich jedoch einen harten Kampf geliefert haben.
Hat sich doch der Doc an smileyml vorbeigeschummelt, und konnte dann in der letzten Stunde nicht mehr eingeholt werden.

Insgesamt hat das Schneetreiben auf der Piste einige Skifahrer von der Teilnahme abgehalten. In der Qualifikation haben ja
doch ein paar mehr noch teilgenommen.


```
Gröden

  # |      Benutzer      |    Zeit     | Punkte |  
--------------------------------------------------
  1 | Derz               |  02:11.596  |   10   |
  2 | wrsWettex          |  02:12.129  |    8   |
  3 | DerBayer           |  02:12.146  |    6   |
  4 | robodeaf           |  02:13.714  |    5   |
  5 | RumpelHeinzchen    |  02:13.865  |    4   |
  6 | DrSoong            |  02:14.145  |    3   |
  7 | tchIklapper        |  02:14.401  |    2   |
  8 | smileyml           |  02:14.502  |    1   |
  9 | kannaum            |  02:15.065  |    0   |
 10 | BAUCHIOÖ           |  02:15.742  |    0   |
 11 | Sneer              |  02:17.560  |    0   |
 12 | crazyweasel        |  02:17.987  |    0   |
 13 | merzi              |  02:25.906  |    0   |
 14 | reima              |  02:34.135  |    0   |
--------------------------------------------------
    |                     Stand: 20.12.09 21:23 |
```

Im Weltcup vorne liegt ganz klar Derz mit einem enormen Vorsprung von 7 Punkten. Da bin ich ja gespannt ob sich da
jemand an ihn ran kämpfen kann.
Der 4 Punkte abstand zwischen dem Doc und robodeaf ist jedoch auch nicht zu verachten. Die Ränge 3 bis 7 sind
etwas dichter umkämpft. Hier dürfte sich im Laufe des Bewerbs wohl noch einiges tun.


```
Weltcup

  # |     Benutzer      |  Gesamt-Zeit  | Punkte |  
--------------------------------------------------
  1 | Derz              |   04:05.713   |   20   |
  2 | robodeaf          |   04:09.083   |   13   |
  3 | DrSoong           |   04:10.086   |    9   |
  4 | RumpelHeinzchen   |   04:10.485   |    8   |
  5 | wrsWettex         |   02:12.129   |    8   |
  6 | tchIklapper       |   04:10.418   |    7   |
  7 | DerBayer          |   02:12.146   |    6   |
  8 | Sneer             |   04:15.433   |    3   |
  9 | kannaum           |   04:13.090   |    2   |
 10 | BAUCHIOÖ          |   04:14.728   |    1   |
 11 | smileyml          |   02:14.502   |    1   |
 12 | merzi             |   04:27.635   |    0   |
 13 | crazyweasel       |   04:17.048   |    0   |
 14 | reima             |   02:34.135   |    0   |
 15 | Lagaf             |   02:19.089   |    0   |
 16 | Sven4972          |   02:04.480   |    0   |
 17 | GustavvonSchweden |   02:00.550   |    0   |
--------------------------------------------------
    |                      Stand: 20.12.09 21:41 |
```

Bleibt mir nur noch viel Spass in Bormio zu Wünschen, und natürlich auch viel Erfolg.

Bedenkt die kurze Dauer des Rennens! Es endet bereits am 31. um 15 Uhr!

Lieben Gruß,
Alex


----------



## DrSoong (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mal so in die Skihütte reingesehen, der Anblick der momentanen Qualifikations-Rangliste dürfte bei weasel doch für eine breitere Brust sorgen.

Wenn man sich dann aber die gefahrenen Rennen ansieht, relativiert sich das ganze wieder. 


Der Doc!


----------



## smileyml (23. Dezember 2009)

Oder aber weasel ist dann, dank Training, oprimal für das Rennen vorbereitet und wiederholt den gezeigten Quali-Platz...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (23. Dezember 2009)

Ach ob ich das schaff.. lol.. na mal sehn.. aber ja, einmal vorm Doc liegen.. das gibt einem schon etwas..


----------



## smileyml (23. Dezember 2009)

...besser vor als drunter 

PS: Bei der Vorlage, musste der sein, sorry


----------



## DrSoong (23. Dezember 2009)

smileyml: siehe Anhang. 


Der Doc!


----------



## klapper (29. Dezember 2009)

Nicht vergessen: Morgen (bzw. heute 29.12, 09:00) beginnt das Rennen in Bormio.

In der Quali grüsse ich vom 12. Gruppenplatz und 75'000-igsten Rang. So schlecht war ich bisher noch nie. Ich hatte einfach keine Zeit...

Allen ein schönes Rennen. Mein Frosch sagt übrigens, es werde eisig sein morgen!

Gruss Klapper

PS.: Ich räume das Feld von hinten auf!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (29. Dezember 2009)

Tippe auch auf Eis.. aber mal sehen.. 

Übrigens,.. das Rennen geht ja bis zum 31.12. um 15 Uhr. Kann sein, dass ich da schon unterwegs bin. Tabellen werden also dann im nächsten Jahr nachgeliefert. 

Schonmal viel Erfolg allen.. 

...und natürlich Spass!


----------



## DerBayer (29. Dezember 2009)

Letztes Jahr Bormio noch geliebt dank dem besten ergebnis was ich bis dato hatte (war das zweite rennen und ich war irgendwo in den Top1500  ) und dieses Jahr bin ich so schlecht... Kann wohl nur wieder auf schlechtes Wetter hoffen.. da reiß ich dann auch was :/

*edit: Ich hoffe ich gehöre damit jetzt nicht mehr zu den schweigsamen neuen 

*edit2: Als hätte ich es verschrien.. Schneeee Schneeeeeeeeee!


----------



## smileyml (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja, mal wieder Schnee  Da sehe ich die Tore immer so schwer.
Jetzt aber mal abwarten, was die bisherigen ersten Abfahrten im Vergleich mit den üblichen Verdächtigen taugt.


----------



## DrSoong (29. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie kommt es mir vor, als kegeln die beim ORF die Bedingungen aus, vom Anspruch, sich an die reellen zu halten ist schon im letzten Jahr nichts zu sehen gewesen.

Streng genommen wären alle drei Rennen bei Sonne zu fahren gewesen, Schnee 8so wie im Spiel) war gar nie vorhanden. Eventuell hätte man Eis nehmen können aber mit solchen Entscheidungen macht man den Spaß kaputt (keine Ahnung, wieso die so auf Schnee stehen, vielleicht haben die bei der Entscheidung nicht den draußen auf der Piste im Kopf gehabt ).


Der Doc!


----------



## freakbrother (29. Dezember 2009)

Schnee in bormio!!

Na das ist ja komplett dämlich.
die strecke is ja an und für sich net leicht, aber bei schnee ... mehr als unlustig bzw. fast unfahrbar.
Ich seh absolut Nüsse.
Heuer is es echt ziemlich beknackt.

... naja die Strecke wird mein Streichergebnis ;-)..

wünsch euch allen vorab schon mal einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viel Spass noch in Pornio!!


----------



## DerBayer (29. Dezember 2009)

Es wird doch immer vorgewarnt dass alle Bedingungen eintreffen können.. und ich habe absolut nichts gegen Schnee  (außerdem betonen sie dass es immer zufall ist welches Wetter kommt) 

Ich kann nur sagen Bormio ist bei Schnee ein Zuckerstück, da sie sich viel weicher fahren lässt. Bei sonne ist sie dieses Jahr die Hölle auf Erden


----------



## derz (29. Dezember 2009)

Mir hätte Sonne auch wesentlich besser gepasst. Bei Schnee ist es mir irgendwie ein absolutes Rätsel, wie die Tops solche Zeiten schaffen. Im Training auf Sonne bin ich immerhin mal auf 02:00,9xx gekommen - das wär ein Platz in den Top 50 gewesen! Immerhin kommt man auf Schnee deutlich öfters ins Ziel als bei Sonne. 

Ich hoffe nun, dass in Wengen Sonne folgt.. Aber wahrscheindlich wirds eh Eis werden, damit die Österreicher bei Ihrer Heimstrecke Sonne fahren können :-( 

Also, weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## DerBayer (29. Dezember 2009)

derz hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe nun, dass in Wengen Sonne folgt.. Aber wahrscheindlich wirds eh Eis werden, damit die Österreicher bei Ihrer Heimstrecke Sonne fahren können :-(


Wengen... Sonne oder Eis.. wär beides super (zumindest mit dem Streckenprofil vom letzten Jahr)


----------



## Sneer (30. Dezember 2009)

Nichts gegen die schneeischen Fahreigenschaften, aber der Nebel ist sowas von spielunfreundlich. Da wird mich auch bei den kommenden Trainings nichts hinziehen...


----------



## DrSoong (30. Dezember 2009)

Richtig ärgerlich ist er ja dann, wenn man seine eigene Bestzeit um so ca. 1 Sekunde unterboten hat und dann ein paar Tore vor dem Ziel hängen bleibt, da man durch den Nebel das innere mit dem äußeren Tor verwechselt hat. *ärger*


Der Doc!


----------



## smileyml (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das nicht so ärgerlich bei dir 
Aber da du auch im letztjährigen Schneechaos irgendeine 2:11 gefahren bist, kann ich nur auf solche Verwechsllungen hoffen.


----------



## DerBayer (31. Dezember 2009)

Waaaahhh ich hab wrsWettex nimmer gepackt, weil ich keinen Alk hatte und auch auf die Zeit vergessen habe   

Derweil hatte ich im Training sogar schon eine 2:09,4xx


*edit: Achja.... und grats @Derz... Hammer fahrt !


----------



## DrSoong (31. Dezember 2009)

Da man sogar den Silvestertag produktiv nützen kann (und sogar so wie ich heute Dienst hat), hab ich kurzerhand mal das weasel entlastet und die aktuellen Ergebnisse mit Gesamtwertung erstellt.


```
Bormio

  # |      Benutzer      |    Zeit     | Punkte |  
--------------------------------------------------
  1 | Derz               |  02:09.521  |   10   |
  2 | wrsWettex          |  02:10.108  |    8   |
  3 | DerBayer           |  02:10.415  |    6   |
  4 | DrSoong            |  02:11.159  |    5   |
  5 | robodeaf           |  02:11.355  |    4   |
  6 | smileyml           |  02:12.085  |    3   |
  7 | tchIklapper        |  02:12.257  |    2   |
  8 | Sneer              |  02:12.693  |    1   |
  9 | RumpelHeinzchen    |  02:12.934  |    0   |
 10 | kannaum            |  02:13.449  |    0   |
 11 | GustavvonSchweden  |  02:14.335  |    0   |
 12 | crazyweasel        |  02:15.498  |    0   |
 13 | BAUCHIOÖ           |  02:15.717  |    0   |
 14 | merzi              |  02:25.675  |    0   |
--------------------------------------------------
    |                     Stand: 31.12.09 15:30 |
```

Im Schneegestöber von Bormio hat Derz scheinbar eine gerade Linie durch die Kurven gefunden, im Weltcup zieht er mit 13 Punkten Vorsprung schon Richtung Lorbeerkranz.

Das eigentliche Duell ist das zwischen wrswettex, DrSoong und robodeaf, bei 3 Punkten Abstand ist da noch Spannung um die Plätze garantiert, zumal DerBayer hier in Lauerstellung liegt.


```
Weltcup

  # |     Benutzer      |  Gesamt-Zeit  | Punkte |  
--------------------------------------------------
  1 | Derz              |   06:15.234   |   30   |
  2 | robodeaf          |   06:20.438   |   17   |
  3 | wrsWettex         |   04:22.237   |   16   |
  4 | DrSoong           |   06:21.245   |   14   |
  5 | DerBayer          |   04:22.561   |   12   |
  6 | tchIklapper       |   06:22.675   |    9   |
  7 | RumpelHeinzchen   |   06:23.419   |    8   |
  8 | smileyml          |   04:26.587   |    4   |
  9 | Sneer             |   06:28.126   |    4   |
 10 | kannaum           |   06:26.539   |    2   |
 11 | BAUCHIOÖ          |   06:30.445   |    1   |
 12 | merzi             |   06:53.310   |    0   |
 13 | crazyweasel       |   06:32.546   |    0   |
 14 | reima             |   02:34.135   |    0   |
 15 | Lagaf             |   02:19.089   |    0   |
 16 | Sven4972          |   02:04.480   |    0   |
 17 | GustavvonSchweden |   04:14.885   |    0   |
--------------------------------------------------
    |                      Stand: 31.12.09 15:30 |
```

Auf gehts in die Heimat von _Derz_ und _tchIklapper_, auf das die Rennläufer im Brüggli-S nicht ins Schleudern geraten und so mancher hier das Österreicher-Loch unbeschadet übersteht.


Der Doc!


----------



## DerBayer (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich geb mal nen Tipp zum endstand:


```
Top 5:
1. Derz
2. wrsWettex
=  DerBayer
4. robodeaf
5. DrSoong
```


----------



## smileyml (1. Januar 2010)

mmh, und du hast auch an ein Streichergebnis gedacht und auch evtl. Rumpelheinzchen nicht vergessen?! 

Aber viel schlimmer wurde ich eben an das Disaster von Wengen aus dem letzte Jahr erinnert - ich konnte letztlich nur hinter! ! ! crazyweasel den Renntag abschließen. Das darf niemals mehr vorkommen - wsl, zieh dich warm an


----------



## klapper (1. Januar 2010)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Auf gehts in die Heimat von _Derz_ und _tchIklapper_, auf das die Rennläufer im Brüggli-S nicht ins Schleudern geraten und so mancher hier das Österreicher-Loch unbeschadet übersteht.



Herzlich Willkommen!

Das Brüggli-S heisst übrigens neu Kernen-S. 

Die Bormio-Quali und das anschliessende Rennen war für mich zum Vergessen. Für Wengen bin ich wieder zuversichtlicher und kann bestimmt auch mehr trainieren als in Bormio.


----------



## DerBayer (2. Januar 2010)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> mmh, und du hast auch an ein Streichergebnis gedacht und auch evtl. Rumpelheinzchen nicht vergessen?!



Mein vorhergesagtes ergebnis geht sich nur noch mit einem streichergbenis aus.. da das erste rennen ja mein streichergebenis sein MUSS 


@Brüggli-S: Wie kann man das nur in Kernen-S umbennen.. ich prügel mich da immernoch durch ^^


----------



## smileyml (2. Januar 2010)

Aber ist das denn nicht der Kern der Strecke


----------



## freakbrother (3. Januar 2010)

Holadrihooo!!
So wieder back aus der Schwiz!  
*mann ihr habt da ja einen Dialekt, da haut es einem ja die Dritten vom Zahnfleisch *

So ich hoffe ja das die furchtbaren Schneefahrten nun der Vergangenhait angehören.
Derz war wieder mal überirdisch unterwegs. Unknackbar.. eine komplett andere Liga *mich demütigst in den Schnee werfe*

Tjaa bin gespannt wie das ganze am Schluss mit den Streichergebnissen dann wird.. hähä


@Brüggli-S: Wie kann man das nur in Kernen-S umbennen.. ich prügel mich da immernoch durch 

Oooch das hat sich der alte Bruno *Kernen* doch verdient, oder?


----------



## DrSoong (3. Januar 2010)

Für mich wird das ewig das Brüggli-S bleiben, wo kommen wir da hin wenn wir einfach so institutionelle Sachen umbenennen (beim Österreicher-Loch wär ich dafür ).

Irgendwie kann ich mich diese Jahr, zumindest bei Sonne, mit der Stecke von Wengen anfreunden, so ab und zu gelingt mir ein doch ganz passabler Lauf.


Der Doc!


----------



## DerBayer (4. Januar 2010)

freakbrother hat gesagt.:


> Oooch das hat sich der alte Bruno *Kernen* doch verdient, oder?



Was hat er denn großartiges geleistet?!

Joa.. Wengen ist sogar bei allen Wetterlagen nett.. allerdings ist schnee im gleitstück ne echte blindfahrt O.O
Und es ist war das Derz ne andere Liga ist diesmal.. aber wettex werd ich mir holen !


----------



## freakbrother (4. Januar 2010)

@DerBayer
Man beachte den Smiley -- ich setze sowas nicht inflationär ein.
Keine Ahnung warum man ausgerechnet Bruno Kernen dafür ausgewählt hat.
Von all den schweizer Abfahrer war er wohl einer der eher immer im mittleren Feld landete.
Bei 282 Weltcuprennen 3 Siege...
Ein WM - Titel und eine Olympische Bronzene als Abfahrts - Highlight.

Da war ein Peter Mueller oder ein Franz Heinzer wesentlich erfolgreicher.

Ich vermute die Namensgebung lag daran, das zu dem Zeitpunkt Kernen der letzte schweizer Abfahrer war
der die *alte* Lauberhorn Abfahrt gewonnen hatte. (2003)
Zudem musste er 2007 seine Karriere wegen eines Knorpelschadens im Knie beenden und tat dies im Starthaus der Lauberhornabfahrt.
Also auch sehr emotionell und mit viel Geplärre. 

Ein paar Facts fürs gemeine Volk


----------



## DrSoong (4. Januar 2010)

Also, ich fand Ghedinas Grätsche in Kitzbühel doch etwas cooler als so ein Geplärre auf der Strecke.


Der Doc!


----------



## DerBayer (4. Januar 2010)

@freakbrother: Ich habs nur hinterfragt weil ich die hintergründe erfahren wollte


----------



## freakbrother (5. Januar 2010)

@Bayer
Der Anstoss hat mir eh gefallen.
Ich wusste es ja auch nimmer zu 100%.
War wieder witzig da wieder mal nachzurecherchieren (gibts das Wort überhaupt) 

@Doc --
Jaaa die Gedhina - Grätsche!!
Das war echt supergenial!

Als Hintergrund:
Gedhina machte bei seinem letzten Rennen bei ca. 140 km/h einfach mal einen lässigen Spagat -- 
Hier zum Nachguggen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_onJpunYHO4


----------



## derz (5. Januar 2010)

Zum Kernen-S:
Wikpedia gibt uns folgendes Geheimnis preis:
"1997: Bruno Kernen wählte beim Brüggli-S eine direkte Linie. Die notwendige scharfe Kurvenwahl führte zu einem Überdrehen der Skier, welche hinten wegdrifteten. Der Schweizer rotierte um die eigene Achse und schleuderte mit mindestens 40 km/h rückwärts ins Auffangnetz. Während der Rücken in die harte Abweisplane prallte, schlug der Kopf gegen das weichere Netz. Durch die Wucht des Aufpralls wurde der Fahrer etwa 10 Meter in die Piste zurückkatapultiert. Bruno Kernen kam mit relativ leichten Verletzungen davon. Nach seinem Rücktritt im Jahre 2007 wurde das Brüggli-S offiziell in Kernen-S umgetauft."

Zur Strecke:
Irgendwie gefällt mir Wengen super gut... Kommischerweise habe ich auch nicht beim "Kernen-S" ;-) die grossen Schwierigkeiten, mit dem richtigen Einsatz de Sprungtaste klappt dies tip top. Vielmehr verliere ich im letzten Abschnitt meine Sekunden, vorallem nach dem Silberhorn-Sprung. :-( Hab nach der letzten Zwischenzeit auch schon eine halbe Sekunde auf meine derzeitige Bestfahrt aufgeholt...


----------



## freakbrother (5. Januar 2010)

Hör soforrt auf zu Flennen sonst komm ich mit dem Prügel 

Bei der Zeit auch noch rumheulen!! Frechheit!!


----------



## DrSoong (5. Januar 2010)

Das, was der Andi Goldberger im ORF über Gregor Schlierenzauer sagt gilt auch hier:



> Das ist Jammern auf höchstem Niveau



@derz: Wenn die eine Stelle nach jemanden benennen, der dort gestürzt ist würden sämtliche Loipen in Österreich *DrSoong-Loipen* heißen.


Der Doc!


----------



## smileyml (5. Januar 2010)

Stürzen beim Langlauf?! ...oder gibt es auch Loipen bei der Abfahrt?!


----------



## DrSoong (5. Januar 2010)

Nicht jede Loipe ist komplett in der Ebene, die meisten haben Anstiege und Abfahrten. Ich war auch schon auf Höhenloipen, da kommst du dir bei manchen schon fast wie auf einer schwarzen Piste vor (Langlaufski haben keine Kanten und sind daher sehr schlecht zum Abfahren geeignet).


Der Doc!


----------



## freakbrother (5. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mir grad den Doc auf Langlaufskieern ganz schwer vorstellen *hähä*


----------



## DrSoong (6. Januar 2010)

Hast du diese Doppeldeutigkeit in deinem Satz auch wirklich so gewollt, fb? 


Der Doc!


----------



## DerBayer (6. Januar 2010)

Uhhh, ob das gut geht... jetzt bin ich in der gruppe schon auf Platz 9 abgerutscht


----------



## freakbrother (6. Januar 2010)

@Doc
Würd mir als  *halbe Portion* jedweeige Anspielung diesbezüglich tunlichst vermeiden


----------



## DerBayer (15. Januar 2010)

Viel glück allen Teilnehmern (außer dem Derz, der braucht das ned  )

Auf ein hoffentlich spannendes Rennwochenende


----------



## DrSoong (15. Januar 2010)

Nachdem meine Gesangkünste ja schon so gut angekommen sind, will ich die Zugabe-Rufer hier nicht enttäuschen. 



> <sing>
> Oh the weather outside is frightful,
> But the ice in Wengen is so delightful.
> Since there is this place for fun.
> ...



Alle jene, die nicht schnell genug Ohropax bereit hatten wissen jetzt, dass wir den hellseherischen Fähigkeiten von derz vertrauen können (er hatte Eis vorausgesagt), also Kanten schleifen und raus auf die Piste.


Der Doc!


----------



## smileyml (15. Januar 2010)

wtf? EIS
*skieinstellungenrat*


----------



## DrSoong (15. Januar 2010)

*hust* *hust*


Der Doc!


----------



## DerBayer (16. Januar 2010)

Juhuuuuu.. Eis ist die einzige Wetterbedinung wo ich vernünftig durchs Brüggli-S komme UND auch etwas sehe dabei xD


----------



## smileyml (17. Januar 2010)

Mist, es wäre eine Zeit knapp unter 2:36 drin gewesen - aber ich verlor 2h am Abend durch Essen gehen


----------



## Alexander Schuc (17. Januar 2010)

Hui.. Wengen ist vorbei.. und so schaut die Platzierung aus:


```
Wengen

  # |      Benutzer      |    Zeit     | Punkte |  
--------------------------------------------------
  1 | Derz               |  02:32.448  |   10   |
  2 | wrsWettex          |  02:33.442  |    8   |
  3 | DerBayer           |  02:33.956  |    6   |
  4 | tchIklapper        |  02:34.128  |    5   |
  5 | robodeaf           |  02:34.674  |    4   |
  6 | DrSoong            |  02:36.037  |    3   |
  7 | smileyml           |  02:36.495  |    2   |
  8 | RumpelHeinzchen    |  02:36.888  |    1   |
  9 | kannaum            |  02:37.307  |    0   |
 10 | GustavvonSchweden  |  02:37.804  |    0   |
 11 | BAUCHIOÖ           |  02:39.037  |    0   |
 12 | crazyweasel        |  02:39.579  |    0   |
 13 | Sneer              |  02:45.219  |    0   |
 14 | merzi              |  03:06.193  |    0   |
--------------------------------------------------
    |                     Stand: 17.01.10 21:22 |
```


```
Weltcup

  # |     Benutzer      |  Gesamt-Zeit  | Punkte |  
--------------------------------------------------
  1 | Derz              |   08:47.682   |   40   |
  2 | wrsWettex         |   06:55.679   |   24   |
  3 | robodeaf          |   08:55.112   |   21   |
  4 | DerBayer          |   06:56.517   |   18   |
  5 | DrSoong           |   08:57.282   |   17   |
  6 | tchIklapper       |   08:56.803   |   14   |
  7 | RumpelHeinzchen   |   09:00.307   |    9   |
  8 | smileyml          |   07:03.082   |    6   |
  9 | Sneer             |   09:13.345   |    4   |
 10 | kannaum           |   09:03.846   |    2   |
 11 | BAUCHIOÖ          |   09:09.482   |    1   |
 12 | merzi             |   09:59.503   |    0   |
 13 | crazyweasel       |   09:12.125   |    0   |
 14 | GustavvonSchweden  |   06:52.689   |    0   |
 15 | reima             |   02:34.135   |    0   |
 16 | Lagaf             |   02:19.089   |    0   |
 17 | Sven4972          |   02:04.480   |    0   |
--------------------------------------------------
    |                      Stand: 17.01.10 21:25 |
```

Wir sehn uns dann in Kitzbühel.


----------



## DerBayer (18. Januar 2010)

Ich revidier meine Prognose... Es wird doch keine 
1. Derz
2. wrsWettex
= DerBayer

Es wird leider nur ein
1. Derz
2. wrsWettex
3. DerBayer

Ich bin heute so gescheitert, obwohl ich das potentzial für ne 2:33,1 gehabt hätte.. war bei meiner besten fahrt vorm Brüggli-S sogar 0,5 Sekunden vor wettex *grml*


----------



## DrSoong (18. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie war Wengen nicht ganz so produktiv für mich, wie ich gehofft habe, war irgendwie blockiert und bin doch deutlich unter meinen Möglichkeiten geblieben.

Na dann auf nach Kitzbühel, hoffe, da läufts besser für mich.


Der Doc!


----------



## derz (22. Januar 2010)

Und wie vermutet: Bei Kitzbühel wird wieder ein sonniges Rennen gefahren. Bin bisher noch gar nie runter - aufjedefall viel Glück allen.


----------



## DerBayer (23. Januar 2010)

Solang derz noch so "schlecht" unterwegs ist, musst ich einfach mal ein Video machen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgfi4R_mQHM


----------



## Alexander Schuc (24. Januar 2010)

Ja schaut euch das an.. die Zeit vergeht.. und Kitzbühel ist nun auch schon wieder vorbei.

Eieiei... und diesmal gibt es sogar einen Überraschungssieger: DerBayer. Wer hätte gedacht, dass er Derz in Kitzbühel nicht ganz nach oben aufs Stockerl lässt. Ansonsten sind die oberen Ränge mit den üblichen verdächtigen belegt.


```
Kitzbühel

  # |      Benutzer      |    Zeit     | Punkte |  
--------------------------------------------------
  1 | DerBayer           |  01:50.186  |   10   |
  2 | Derz               |  01:50.549  |    8   |
  3 | tchIklapper        |  01:50.690  |    6   |
  4 | wrsWettex          |  01:50.730  |    5   |
  5 | robodeaf           |  01:51.286  |    4   |
  6 | DrSoong            |  01:51.443  |    3   |
  7 | smileyml           |  01:51.586  |    2   |
  8 | RumpelHeinzchen    |  01:51.859  |    1   |
  9 | kannaum            |  01:52.315  |    0   |
 10 | BAUCHIOÖ           |  01:52.887  |    0   |
 11 | crazyweasel        |  01:54.448  |    0   |
 12 | GustavvonSchweden  |  01:55.103  |    0   |
--------------------------------------------------
    |                     Stand: 24.01.10 21:46 |
```

Im Weltcup hat sich nicht viel getan, und das Endergebnis bis jetzt sieht wie folgt aus:


```
Weltcup

  # |     Benutzer      |  Gesamt-Zeit  | Punkte |  
--------------------------------------------------
  1 | Derz              |   10:38.231   |   40   |
  2 | wrsWettex         |   08:46.409   |   29   |
  3 | DerBayer          |   08:46.703   |   28   |
  4 | robodeaf          |   10:46.398   |   21   |
  5 | tchIklapper       |   10:47.493   |   18   |
  6 | DrSoong           |   10:48.725   |   17   |
  7 | RumpelHeinzchen   |   10:52.166   |   10   |
  8 | smileyml          |   08:54.668   |    8   |
  9 | Sneer             |   09:13.345   |    4   |
 10 | kannaum           |   10:56.161   |    2   |
 11 | BAUCHIOÖ          |   11:02.369   |    1   |
 12 | crazyweasel       |   11:06.573   |    0   |
 13 | merzi             |   09:59.503   |    0   |
 14 | GustavvonSchweden |   08:47.792   |    0   |
 15 | reima             |   02:34.135   |    0   |
 16 | Lagaf             |   02:19.089   |    0   |
 17 | Sven4972          |   02:04.480   |    0   |
--------------------------------------------------
    |                     Stand: 24.01.10 21:53 |
```

Sollte sich jemand über den Punktestand wundern, möchte ich nochmal
darauf hinweisen, dass das schlechteste Rennen (nach Punkten) eines
Teilnehmers nicht gewertet wurde. (Nichtteilnahme = 0 Punkte)

Mittlerweile ist es auch fix, der Whistler Mountain ruft! In ~19 Tagen findet
das Rennen statt, und ich hoffe ihr seid dann auch wieder alle mit dabei. 

Grüße,
Wiesel


----------



## klapper (26. Januar 2010)

Das war aber knapp. Ganz am Schluss habe ich doch noch DrSoong überholt.

War echt spannend die Saison. Glückwunsch an alle, welche heil ins Ziel gekommen sind.

Nun viel Glück im grossen Finale in Whistler Mountain.


----------



## DerBayer (4. Februar 2010)

So Burschen, morgen ist das finale Rennen, bin gespannt wie es ausgeht


----------



## Alexander Schuc (4. Februar 2010)

Puh darauf hätt ich jetzt ja fast vergessen. Noch mal fix üben heut Abend..


----------



## DrSoong (4. Februar 2010)

Äh, nur keine Panik, der Herr der sich so nennt wie ein Bewohner eines deutschen Bundeslandes  hat sich ein bisschen vertan. Das Rennen ist erst in 8 Tagen, die olympischen Spiele beginnen erst am 13.02.2010.  Also noch vieeeel Zeit zum üben.


Der Doc!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (4. Februar 2010)

Puuh...


----------



## smileyml (9. Februar 2010)

Fühlts ihr euch schon langsam olympisch?


----------



## DrSoong (9. Februar 2010)

Ich wäre ja für uns hier für ein Logo für diese Rennen, mir fiele da das Michelin-Männchen ein, das hat ja schon die 5 Ringe. 


Der Doc!


----------



## smileyml (9. Februar 2010)

...ein Logo?
...willst du dir es auf die Nachtwäsche sticken?


----------



## DerBayer (10. Februar 2010)

gut dass ich mich geirrt habe o.o


----------



## DrSoong (10. Februar 2010)

Nein, in meinem Fall würde ich dem Logo so ähnlich sehen, dass ich selbst das Logo wäre. 


Der Doc!


----------



## klapper (11. Februar 2010)

So Leute, jetzt ist fertig trainiert! (Da fällt mir ein: Ich habe noch gar nicht begonnen...)

Morgen Freitag, den 12.02.2010 um 21:00 Uhr gilts ernst!


----------



## smileyml (12. Februar 2010)

Oooh, nur 24 Stunden Rennzeit!


----------



## Chumper (12. Februar 2010)

Ich werde dann jetzt mal losstiefeln und schauen was am BC Place so los ist, soll arschvoll sein...

Viel spaß euch allen, bei den virtuellen Spielen


----------



## DerBayer (13. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal dass diese zeit reicht


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Februar 2010)

Sooo.... Whistler Mountain.. ist vorbei, und damit auch die Ski Challenge 2010.
Jetzt kehren die SkiHasen wieder in ihre Heimat zurück, und kommen erst wieder
zur Saison 2011 aus ihren Löchern gekrochen. 

Zu Whistler Mountain: Für mich ja enttäuschend, und das nicht nur weil ich mal
wieder so schlecht gefahren bin. 

War zwar eine interessante neue Strecke, aber nach dem letzten Rennen war da
einfach eine viel zu lange Pause, und dann nur die 24 Stunden Rennzeit?
Geht ja mal gar nicht.  Deswegen wird die Beteiligung auch etwas geringer
ausgefallen sein, als bei den sonstigen Rennen.

Zu unserem Weltcup werd ich das Rennen nicht hinzuzählen, ists bei der SC selbst
ja auch nicht.

Hier die Ergebnisse vom Whistler Mountain.

```
Whistler Mountain

  # |      Benutzer      |    Zeit     | Punkte |  
--------------------------------------------------
  1 | DerBayer           |  01:42.413  |    0   |
  2 | wrsWettex          |  01:43.077  |    0   |
  3 | smileyml           |  01:43.960  |    0   |
  4 | robodeaf           |  01:43.978  |    0   |
  5 | Derz               |  01:44.313  |    0   |
  6 | tchIklapper        |  01:44.579  |    0   |
  7 | kannaum            |  01:45.075  |    0   |
  8 | crazyweasel        |  01:47.754  |    0   |
--------------------------------------------------
    |                     Stand: 13.02.10 21:19 |
```

Zur Ausschüttung unseres Gewinnpots werd ich mich morgen noch äussern.
Vorschläge und Anregungen dazu sind herzlich willkommen, so wie auch
für die SC:11 im nächsten Winter.

Bis dahin..

lieben Gruß


----------



## DerBayer (13. Februar 2010)

Pah, ich forder zumindest eine Tutorials.de-Ehrenmedaille in Gold für mich, wenn das Rennen jetzt doch ned zählt, wo ich mich doch extra angestrengt habe auf der Olympia-Strecke nochmal zu gewinnen!


----------



## derz (14. Februar 2010)

Whistler war ja mal gar nicht meins... Fand die Strecke irgendwie nicht so gelungen.  Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle - ihr habt die Saison überstanden. 

Gruss
ich


----------



## DrSoong (14. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich das Rennen verschlafen, nur 24 Stunden sind nicht genug.


Der Doc!


----------



## smileyml (14. Februar 2010)

Ich habe den Bayer bei mehrfacher Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung erwischt.
Er sollte 10.000 Weltcup-Punkte aberkannt bekommen!


----------



## Chuchie (15. Februar 2010)

sehr geil..hab letztens ein video von bode miller gehesehen..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rsdqxC4pBQ

Jetzt muss ich auch gleich mal ne runde in SC drehen


----------

